

Valve's controller has been tested: impressions - ekianjo
http://kotaku.com/valves-controller-has-been-tested-here-are-some-impre-1415579308

======
dmalik
I kind of prefer the look of the beta controller more than the touch screen
final version. It just seems like physical buttons would be easier to use. I'm
sure some games will make use of the screen though. Really looking forward to
trying it out.

